# Kaufhilfe Hai Razor oder X4U Colonel



## Martina H. (1. November 2006)

Hallo an alle,

mein Sohn (7 Jahre) wünscht sich, wie soll es anders sein, ein BMX. Nachdem ich mich ein wenig hier in der Gegend umgesehen habe, habe ich mir mal 2 Bikes ausgeguckt und wollte mal Eure Meinung dazu hören. Zum einen das Hai Razor, zum anderen das X4U Colonel. Sind die Euch bekannt? Mir ist auch klar, das es keine Super BMX sind, möchte aber wissen ob die was für Einsteiger taugen, oder völliger Schrott sind. Was könntet Ihr mir in dieser Preisklasse sonst empfehlen (ich bekomme die für etwas unter 250 Euro). Es muss auch kein neues oder aktuelles Modell sein, ich will halt nur keinen völligen Schrott.

Danke für Hilfe und Antworten


----------



## Bike Lane (1. November 2006)

schau dir mal die easternbikes modelle an. da ist für alle altersstufen was dabei und vorallem sind die sehr gut ausgestattet für den preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (1. November 2006)

x4u ist die Pseudo BMX Marke vom Großhändler Hartje. Dass in dem Prospekt die Drophöhe angegeben ist je nach Preisklasse sagt alles über die Räder aus. Übelster Mist und nicht zum Fahren zu gebrauchen.

"Achtung dieses Rad ist nicht geeignet für Sprünge über 50cm" 

Achso das Rad ist viel zu lang für den Knirps ich kenn das und weiß, dass die OR Länge näher an 21" als an 20" dran ist. 21" wird höchstens von Leuten über 1,85 gefahren und nicht von 7 Jährigen.

Du solltest auf jeden Fall ein 18" Laufrad in Betracht ziehen. WTP Bold mit 160er Kurbel und knapp über 12 kg. Der Preis liegt natürlich über denen der von dir in Betracht gezogenen Räder. Aber das sind keine BMX! sondern nur BMX ähnliche Räder ohne eine BMX Geometrie. Das sollte dir klar sein. 

Soll es fürs Fahren zu den Nachbarskindern sein oder glaubst du er wird damit auf die BMX Bahn gehen? Fürs Rumcruisen wird jedes BMX ähnliche Rad tauglich sein. Einfach den Sattel nach unten, den Lenker nach hinten und schon ist jedes noch so lange BMX für einen 7- Jährigen fahrbar. Die Frage ist ob du das willst, ich denke nämlich nicht, denn sonst hättest du nicht in einem Forum gefragt. 

Also Räder von BMX Firmen, Also Firmen die von BMXern gegründet sind und immer noch von BMXern geleitet werden die selber aktiv fahren, (rider owned companies) sind etwa 100 Euro teurer als der von dir erwähnte Preis aber dafür hast du auch wirklich ein Rad was auf die Bedürfnisse eines Kindes abgesteckt wurde und kein 17kg Monsterteil aus billigstem Material was nicht mal für einen Erwachsenen zu fahren wäre geschweige denn für einen 7 Jährigen.

Also





18" Kinder BMX UVP 324 Euro






Dieses Bike ist geeignet für Sprünge bis 50cm

kein BMX! auch wenn der UVP ähnlich hoch ist. Kein Rad für ernsthafte BMXer und vor allem nicht für Kinder geeignet.


----------



## Martina H. (3. November 2006)

Hallo,

zunächst einmal Danke für Eure Antworten. 

Eigentlich habe ich mir ja so was schon gedacht. Jeder Fahrradhändler behauptet ja von "seinen" Marken, dass sie die besten sind. Und als Laie bei BMX ist man dann aufgeschmissen. Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht einen Laden im Raum Braunschweig/Wolfenbüttel/Goslar/Salzgitter nennen bei dem man vernünftige Beratung, vernünftige Bikes, vernünftige Preise bekommt? Oder gibt es vielleicht auch einen Tip für "Gebrauchte"?

Danke

Martina


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. November 2006)

Ist zwar eigentlich das Gleiche kommt aber besser wenn man es über La Finca probiert. Vor allem weil man gleich die richtigen Leute am Telefon hat.

Tel.: 0049 (0)441 - 80 00 71 60

Die sind WTP Importeur. Im Übrigen auch nicht sonderlich wählerisch was die Kunden betrifft also wenn du unbedingt nen lokalen Händler haben willst dann frag doch mal einen ob er sich den Stress antut und dort Kunde wird. 

Gebrauchte Kinder BMX Räder? Du müsstest wirklich extremst viel Glück haben.


----------



## Knacki1 (5. November 2006)

Im Raum Braunschweig?!

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. November 2006)

Da ich ja auch öfters dort rumeier, weiss ich dass Big Boy Sports so einige 18" Räder von namhaften Herstellern hat, ich erinner mich an das Hoffman Rhythm 18", an das 18er Dragonfly und das Franklin von DK, was von denen mit das Beste ist. Kostet allerdings um die 320 , das Dragonfly ist um einiges günstiger und ziemlich in deinem Preisbudget drin...du kannst ja einfach mal da anrufen.

hannes


----------



## beat homens (20. Mai 2007)

hallo siddhartha 
ich habe intersse an einem bmx, ich will auch intensiv mich mit tricks zu beschäftigen und nicht nur rum zu cruisen
könntest du mir bmx's empfehlen sowie hps wo man solche kaufen kann ?
preilimt (350 euro)
wäre nett wenn du mir weiter helfen könntest 
gruß r-hold


----------



## Ehrenfeld (21. Mai 2007)

beat homens schrieb:


> hallo siddhartha
> ich habe intersse an einem bmx, ich will auch intensiv mich mit tricks zu beschäftigen und nicht nur rum zu cruisen



Was für eine grammatikalische Unverfrorenheit hier an den Tag gelegt wird..

Aber Recht hat er, lass mal hören Sid! (wobei man in Hinblick auf die vorangegangenen Antworten sicher auch selbstständig fündig werden sollte)


----------



## Bernie123456789 (21. Mai 2007)

wie alt und wie groß bist du denn mein kleiner?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. Mai 2007)

@ beat homens

habe mir vor nem halben Jahr das Felt Mystic gekauft.
Bin sehr zufrieden damit und es ist auch wirklich stabil und leicht.
DAs einzige was man ändern sollte ist die Bremse.
http://www.feltbmx.com/07_bikes/07_mystic.html
OVP 349
+40 Odysee Evolver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat homens (8. Juni 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> @ beat homens
> 
> habe mir vor nem halben Jahr das Felt Mystic gekauft.
> Bin sehr zufrieden damit und es ist auch wirklich stabil und leicht.
> ...



ja weißt du das genaue gewicht ?


----------

